#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-28
<dewman> foxbuntu, Thanks that seemed to do the trick... What caused that to happen?
<foxbuntu> dewman, sometimes when the config or cache for the session gets messed up it just requires being cleared to fix it, if you want you can file a bug against mythbuntu on launchpad and tar both of those dirs up and attach them for diagnostic data to see if it was a bug or something on your system
<dewman> foxbuntu, another good idea! I will try to get that done tonight at some point... thanks!
<foxbuntu> dewman, no problem.
<vn> hi, I'm actually setting my mount points from the network so I can use them in mythtv but thing is that when I mount them, their ownership changes to root and those folders aren't readable and I get "no files found", what can I do?
<vn> OK, I got it but it still doesn't want to list my media...what could be wrong?
<vn> yay, got it..just discovered the M command heh
<_Arpman3> crap - ran out of disk spca
<vn> that's still possible?
<Guest7568> Hey everyone, I'm having an interesting issue with my MythTV, if I'm running it to my VGA the whole system boots up fine in around 30seconds. (fresh install) If I'm running to my Svideo (Which is what I want) I get a black screen after startup that stays black for about ten minutes, then MythTV shows up like nothing happened, and works fine.
<Guest7568> any ideas on how to speed this up?
<rhp> Hi all, I'm installing mythbuntu 9.10 today. I've been messing about a bit, and now I have both a ppa.launchpad.net repository and the weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org repository. Is this correct? Or should I disable one of them?
<Guest7568> rhp- where are you seeing those repositorys listed..? I'm running 9.10 also and I don't see either one.
<rhp> Guest7569: in the repositories list in update-manager.
<rhp> I started the upgrade a month ago, and am now finally able to finish.
<rhp> I just added the auto-builds package, but update manager is unable to do a full update.
<Guest7568> are you running a fresh install of 9.10 or upgrading from 9.04?
<rhp> It was a fresh install
<rhp> But I think I might have added the ppa repository on a suggestion from the mythbuntu website at the time.
<rhp> The most scary part is that it suggests to update some of the mythtv packages, but not all. E.g. libmyth cannot update...
<rhp> Signing off for a clean reinstall....
<Abongile> Please help, am new, two main problems: 1) Just installed Mythbuntu 9.10 and remote frontends cannot connect, IP address and Password checked and are correct as per ifconfig and mythtv-set up on BE/F. 9.10 Does not have the add DHCP from previous versions in Control Centre. 2) How to get Mythtv to change channels on a direct free to air terrestrial broadcast signals. Help is greatly needed and appreciated.
<spanner3003> hi i have alsa and pluseaudio setup on mythbuntu but i only get sound in livetv when i select /dev/dsp1 and nothing on alsa:default
<spanner3003> plaese help me
<Joris_> Since I upgraded to MythTV 0.22 (from version 0.21) my recordings are showed in a lower quality with interference; any ideas to start with?
<_Arpman3> morning
<spanner3003> hi i have alsa and pluseaudio setup on mythbuntu but i only get sound in livetv when i select /dev/dsp1 and nothing on alsa:default
<guybrushthreepwo> hello
<iamlindoro> How appropriate, you fight like a cow
<guybrushthreepwo> lol
<guybrushthreepwo> youre right; i am new to irc
<iamlindoro> And you're selling these fine leather jackets?
<guybrushthreepwo> no, i am looking for help on my mythbuntu installation
<guybrushthreepwo> and i am quite new to that, too, i' afraid
<iamlindoro> Ask me about LOOM
<guybrushthreepwo> well, i have seen it through a tree stump
<iamlindoro> I am rubber, you are glue.
<guybrushthreepwo> #sigh# ok, you asked for it:
<guybrushthreepwo> I\rquote m looking for 30 dead guys and one woman!
<iamlindoro> I don’t think I want to hear any more about it.
<guybrushthreepwo> I could really use a breath mint
<iamlindoro> You’re telling me. Take one. Please. TAKE A WHOLE ROLL! That will be 1 piece of eight.
<iamlindoro> Think of all the useful answers you could have received if you would just ask a question
<guybrushthreepwo> hehe
<iamlindoro> But nobody out-Monkey-Islands me.  Nobody.
<iamlindoro> I'm also available to Zork you into submission.
<guybrushthreepwo> ? you think i tried to?
<guybrushthreepwo> well i have a problem with my mythbuntu 9.10 installation. I use a terratec cinergy s2 pci hd card and have installed it following the instructions here: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_S2_PCI_HD_CI#Making_it_work
<guybrushthreepwo> the card seems to work, but i cannot do a channel scan in the mythtv backend setup
<guybrushthreepwo> now i tried to do a manual scan, which lasted all day
<guybrushthreepwo> i have a channels.conf now, but when trying to import i in the mythtv backend setup, i am told: no channels found.
<guybrushthreepwo> can someone give me a hint on that?
<MTughan__> We're trying to get a PVR-350 remote working in Mythbuntu 9.10. It was working previously in KnoppMyth with the lirc_pvr150 driver, but that doesn't seem to be included. Is there someplace we can get it, or another driver that does work?
<Outbreak_Monkey> hello all, I'm going crazy here... sound suddenly stopped working.. for no apparent reason:
<Outbreak_Monkey> checked the mixer settings
<Outbreak_Monkey> (using SPDIF - iec 958)
<Outbreak_Monkey> works fine in XBMC (directly addressing the SPDIF output)
<Outbreak_Monkey> literally haven't changed a thing, went to bed last night everything working.. came in this morning.. no sound
<Outbreak_Monkey> tried every combination of Audio utput and Mixer Device in mythtv frontend
<Outbreak_Monkey> enabled/disabled spdif passthrough
<Outbreak_Monkey> tried every combination of mixer settings /muting/unmuting/iec958 default pcm etc..
<Outbreak_Monkey> I've had these problems before on different machines... running Ubuntu 8.10 but never with Mythbuntu
<Outbreak_Monkey> pretty sure it's a distro issue not a mythtv issue...
<Outbreak_Monkey> any thoughts
<rhpot1991> Outbreak_Monkey: run alsa-mixer, make sure your iec* aren't muted
<Outbreak_Monkey> checked that.. not muted..
<Outbreak_Monkey> for safety i toggled them to muted.. tried again.. then went back.. unmuted.. tried again.. no sound
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-29
<Outbreak_Monkey> *shakes fist at all linux distributions*
<Outbreak_Monkey> NOTHING would make sound work..
<Outbreak_Monkey> created new user
<Outbreak_Monkey> (ie no config files)
<Outbreak_Monkey> logged in as new user, started mythtv
<Outbreak_Monkey> sound worked
<Outbreak_Monkey> logout
<Outbreak_Monkey> login as original user.
<Outbreak_Monkey> sound works kind-of...
<Outbreak_Monkey> (no passthrogh on AC3)
<Outbreak_Monkey> no rhyme or reason as to why this should fix it
<guybrushthreepwo> @ MTughan__ : the following is stated in the mythbuntu 9.10 known issues: PVR-150 Blaster does not currently work
<mersault> I'm trying to install a mythbuntu 9.10 backend only system, and at 36% complete (copying files) I
<mersault> am suffering a kernel panic.
<MTughan__> Does Mythbuntu include a firewall?
<MTughan__> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<_abbenormal> where do i find logs to see why the frontend wont connect to the server
<MTughan__> _abbenormal: Try stdout or somewhere in /var/log
<_abbenormal> ok nothing in /var/log
<MTughan__> /var/log/mythtv?
<_abbenormal> no mythtv folder
<_abbenormal> this is a frontend only
<tgm4883> there should be a mythtv folder
<tgm4883> !logs | _abbenormal
<Zinn> _abbenormal: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> you can also run mythfrontend from the command line
<MTughan__> Try reading http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythFrontend#Debugging_MythFrontend_Problems then.
<_abbenormal> thank you something to read
<MTughan__> Does anyone know if Mythbuntu includes a firewall by default, and how to turn it off/configure it?
<tgm4883> MTughan__, no it does not
<tgm4883> if it did, you should be able to do
<tgm4883> sudo ufw status
<MTughan__> Hmm... A frontend on another computer's not able to connect to the backend. I've checked the username, password, and database against the local frontend, and I have the right IP.
<tgm4883> MTughan__, logs?
<tgm4883> MTughan__, can other remote frontends connect to that backend?
<MTughan__> tgm4883: Dunno. Don't have any other remote frontends to test ATM.
<gbutters> MTughan__: did you enable remote support on the backend??
<MTughan__> Yes.
<tgm4883> MTughan__, most likely, you didn't enable the mythtv service, so mysql isn't accepting remote connections
<tgm4883> hmm
<MTughan__> I do see "09-12-28 10:17:09 PM	[0x0-0x14d14d].org.osx-bundler.MythFrontend[24712]	2009-12-28 22:17:09.208 MythContext: Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 1)" in the logs, although that's definitely not the IP I entered in the frontend setup. This machine isn't running MySQL.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> gbutters, whats the config file for that?
<tgm4883> ~/.mythtv/config.xml?
<MTughan__> This is a weekly build for OS X, so maybe it's got a bug that shows that.
<MTughan__> Yes, that's it.
<tgm4883> hmm
<MTughan__> Already found it by grep.
<tgm4883> i'd try changing that
<MTughan__> Set to the address needed, 192.168.1.215.
<tgm4883> I don't know much about OSX, but maybe it doesn't have permission to edit that file?
<MTughan__> No, it is changing if I change settings, so it's not a permissions problem.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> maybe a bug then?
<MTughan__> I'll try the previous weekly build, maybe it's just a trunk bug.
<gbutters> tgm4883: /etc/mythtv/config.xml with a symlink i the users home directory
<tgm4883> ah
<gbutters> tgm4883: /home/<user>/.mythtv/config.xml
<MTughan__> gbutters: That's /Users/<users>/.mythtv/config.xml for OS X.
<gbutters> MTughan__: I missed to OSX part
<MTughan__> I'd test with my F11 installation, but it's surreptitiously stopped booting.
<juanmarquez> buenas como estan
<juanmarquez> alguien me puede ayudar?
<tgm4883> English?
<juanmarquez> español?
<juanmarquez> help me
<juanmarquez> my english is bad jejeje
<tgm4883> juanmarquez, whats the problem?
<juanmarquez> ok
<juanmarquez> mmm
<MTughan__> juanmarquez: Try translate.google.com
<juanmarquez> i install MythU-9.10
<juanmarquez> and is diferent to 9.04
<juanmarquez> i need add codec win32
<tgm4883> juanmarquez, you can do that in mythbuntu-control-centre
<gbutters> juanmarquez: Mythbuntu Control Cccenter
<gbutters> Center will do that for you'
<juanmarquez> command pleace?
<MTughan__> Hmm... Previous weekly build seems to have the same problem.
<gbutters> juanmarquez: mythbuntu-control-centre
<juanmarquez> ok
<juanmarquez> thnks
<gbutters> juanmarquez: your welcome
<MTughan__> Found the problem on my setup too. The frontend was contacting the backend, but it was given a different IP address to connect to for the master backend. With those IP addresses corrected in the backend, the frontend works as expected.
<_abbenormal> ok heres one for ya frontend connects to backend plays video and recordings but wont play livetv
<tgm4883> _abbenormal, again, logs. Sounds like the backend doesn't have write permissions to the right dir
<_abbenormal> so it may not be a frontend issue let me go back to the backend and look a bit thanks
<_abbenormal> heres a short snip of the frontend log    http://pastebin.com/d5d8bc215
<tgm4883> _abbenormal, need backend  logs
<mechcozmo> i am having difficulty setting up a wireless card (Broadcom BCM4306) on Mythbuntu 9.10
<mechcozmo> the system recognizes the card, but i cannot make it connect to my network
<mechcozmo> can anyone lend a hand?
<Capkirk> howto get a poweroff bullet in the mythtv menu so i can power off the mythtv box within the interface?
<mechcozmo> in mythfrontend, you can press ESC at the root of the menu tree to exit and shutoff
<Capkirk> hmm ill try that
<Capkirk> is that 0.21?
<mechcozmo> yup
<Capkirk> mechcozmo: does not work on mine...It just askes if i want to exit mythtv Yes/No and if i choose yes i get to the desktop
<mechcozmo> Capkirk: you're using Mythbuntu 9.10?
<Capkirk> nope
<Capkirk> 9.04
<mechcozmo> hm
<mechcozmo> maybe 9.10 has a different version of mythfrontend?
<Capkirk> hmm maybe
<mechcozmo> maybe update, see what happens?
<mechcozmo> i'm not really an expert in this, still playing with my setup :-p
<mechcozmo> sorry
<Capkirk> i found out
<Capkirk> one needs to edit mainmenu.xml
<JimmyJet> Good day, Here is my question, where do I start? I ran a script to install flash on a 64 system and then things fell apart, I cannot login because something about the gnome power defaults, I can get in under failsafe, but mythbackend doens't start fails and such. anyway where should I start? Seems that under failsafe I cannot start or try to change anything. Ill provide the website that has the script I ran here in a min
<skreem> Can anyone recommend a good capture card for the UK? I don't want to spend too much
<JimmyJet> @Skreem do you use ATSC digital channels or is it still PAL?
<skreem> Not sure - probably pal
<JimmyJet> digital channels?
<JimmyJet> or analog
<skreem> digital
<JimmyJet> hum, well, I can't vouch for it but the Hauppauge Pinnacle PCTV USB2 seems like it might work for you
<JimmyJet> Should only set you back around $60 or 30 pounds ;)
<skreem> sounds good JimmyJet
<JimmyJet> best of luck
<spanner3003> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<spanner3003> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<mrand> rhp: I'm not aware that anyone has tried to run or test the prepackaged 0.20 Myth on 9.10.  It may work, but I wouldn't be too surprised if there were dependency problems.
<mazzomaz> Hi there
<mazzomaz> I've a problem with my installation of mythbuntu 9.10 (0.23 from auto-builds, testing activated)
<mazzomaz> when I try to configure my plugins, the myth-frotend tells me, that plugin XXX could not be configured (Could not configure mythvideo, i.e.)
<mazzomaz> Any hints to figure out my problem?
<klucas> Hi mazzomaz.  I wish I knew more about myth and mythbuntu but I'm new at this myself.
<klucas> Could it be a permissioins problem?
<klucas> I find that a lot of the times when something just flatly refuses to do something it's that the user that's trying to do it
<klucas> doesn't have permissions to do whatever it is.
<klucas> I'm do have a question.
<mazzomaz> klucas, hi, thanks for your help. how can I check if there is an permission problem?
<tgm4883> mazzomaz, where are you trying to configure the plugin?
<klucas> What I'd like to do is have this small form factor PC that's not got a lot under the hood sitting in the living room with the tuner card and a decent video card in it but have my main PC
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, in mythtv-frontend under Configuration
<klucas> that's got a little more horsepower to do any of the transcoding or resource intensive stuff
<klucas> should I set up the small form factor one as the frontend/primary database and use the main PC as the slave?
<tgm4883> klucas, no
<tgm4883> other way around
<klucas> or should the beefer PC be the master back end
<klucas> with the small one acting as the frontend/slave?
<tgm4883> klucas, in fact, i'd put the tuner there as well
<mazzomaz> my main-problem is, that I can't play or import some dvd. I click on "Play DVD" i.e. and myth does ... nothing
<tgm4883> mazzomaz, what version of the plugins and what version of the frontend are you running?
<klucas> I'd like to put the tuner in there but it's impractical with how the house is wired and where the antenna is.
<tgm4883> ah
<klucas> do you think that's going to be a problem?
<tgm4883> klucas, no
<tgm4883> just make that machine a slave to the other one
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> no it should be fine
<klucas> okay cool.
<tgm4883> just don't set the smaller machine to do any jobs
<klucas> ah cool.
<klucas> so the jobs will be passed off to the primary backend server in that case?
<tgm4883> yep
<klucas> awesome.
<tgm4883> there is a checkbox whether you want jobs to be run on the same machine that the recording is on
<tgm4883> you want that to be unchecked
<klucas> Great, I'll have to double check the config on the frontend/slave.
<klucas> Sounds good.
<klucas> mazzomaz as for checking the permissions if you can find the directory where the plugin is then do an 'ls -l' in a terminal
<klucas> it should show you what the permissions, owner, and group the files are/have
<klucas> then ensure that they're set so that the user you're running the program as has permissions to read/write
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, frontend is 0.23 from auto-builds - how can i check which version the plugins are?
<tgm4883> mazzomaz, from a command line, do "dpkg -l mythtv-frontend"
<tgm4883> also do "dpkg -l mythvideo"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-30
<mazzomaz> ok, BRB
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, mythtv-frontend: 0.22.0-trunk23
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, mythvideo: 0.22.0-fixes23
<tgm4883> mazzomaz, hmm, those are completely different versions
<mersault> Hello, I'm trying to install mythbuntu 9.10 on my frontend, but the installer doesn't see any hard disks. I can access /dev/sda with fdisk though...
<tgm4883> mazzomaz, try apt-get install mythvideo
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, ok, BRB
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, what should I say ... it works :-)
<mazzomaz> I've disabled all plugins, run an apt-get update, enabled them again and now all plugins are version 0.22.0-trunk23
<mazzomaz> tgm4883, Thank you very much !
<Insaniac99> Hello all, I just installed Mythbuntu on a computer, completed the setup and restarted and I am getting an error "Mythtv-backend main process (insert incrementing #) terminated with status 254" and I'm having trouble finding any information about it.  can anyone provide some insight on what causes this, or more importantly what the fix is?
<mazzomaz> next and last problem: My Remote Control, which was delivered by my DVB-S Card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-3000 (cx88 Chipset), won't work
<mazzomaz> I'm not sure if I configured the RC right
<mazzomaz> The only thing i've done is activated the Remote Controller in MythTV-Commandcenter
<Insaniac99> crap. I have to Leave. I will stay signed on and in the channel if someone would be kind enough to PM me some advice, otherwise I will repost my question when I get back.
<PatrickD`> I just upgraded to karmic and I seem to have lost mythtv-diskless option
<tgm4883> PatrickD`, unfortunatly, that plugin wasn't converted to the new MCC yet.
<Insaniac99> Hello all, I just installed Mythbuntu on a computer, completed the setup and restarted and I am getting an error "Mythtv-backend main process (insert incrementing #) terminated with status 254" and I'm having trouble finding any information about it.  can anyone provide some insight on what causes this, or more importantly what the fix is?
<BobLfoot_> Anyone managed to get the HVR-1800 Analog running with Myth yet?
<iamlindoro> Not possible, it's a driver bug.  Until the driver bug is fixed there's nothing you can do about it in Myth.
<BobLfoot_> iamlindoro: Any idea where {url} or who {email} is working the bug and could they use testers?
<iamlindoro> Yes, I know exactly who is working on it, no, I won't give you their e-mail, and no, they don't need testers :)
<BobLfoot_> Guess I'll just have to continue waiting.
<iamlindoro> Only advice I can give you is to monitor the v4l-dvb tree and you'll see the fix go in, otherwise the fix will hit distros shortly after it's written
<BobLfoot_> thanks
<chromerium> hello chaps
<chromerium> I seem to have totally screwed my configuration somehow, whats the best way to reset everything to the beginning?
<chromerium> just uninstall the mythtv packages with --purge?
<superm1> depends what you screwed up
<superm1> you might not need to reset "Everything"
<chromerium> well I didnt want to assume anyone would want to sit here and help me diagnose it :)
<chromerium> i've been having trouble picking up certain channels on my dvb-t tuner
<chromerium> works in os X, doesn't work under mythtv
<chromerium> so i've been adding capture cards and video sources and rescanning channels all day
<chromerium> adding/removing
<superm1> well then if you just want to reset the database settings, you can log into a mysql console and drop the mythconverg database
<superm1> and then run dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and it will rebuild
<chromerium> it finds the channels but will not pick up the EIT or tune to any channels now
<chromerium> the mythconverg db holds all configuration?
<superm1> that's where all the settings are stored for the backend
<chromerium> ah convenient.
<superm1> but simply removing the tuners and configuration from mythtv-setup should achieve the same goals
<chromerium> i'll try readding from scratch again and will see how that goes
<chromerium> do you know of any gotchas with the nova USB sticks?
<chromerium> specificially the diversity dual tuner one?
<superm1> no, sorry i dont
<superm1> i'm in the US, so I mainly use the HDHomerun
<chromerium> thats the one that uses ethernet right?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> nifty little toys
<chromerium> After the hassle I'm getting from this, I'm thinking of getting one myself.
<chromerium> it seems the one of the inputs on the diversity works fine, the other does not
<chromerium> how many tuners does the hdhomerun have
<superm1> 2
<superm1> i'm not sure if there is one for DVB though yet
<superm1> the US ones are ATSC
<chromerium> oh
<chromerium> we're going fully digital in like, a week or so
<iamlindoro> yes, there's a DVB-T/C model
<chromerium> ah sweet.
<superm1> ah yeah http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun_dvbt
<chromerium> i get a high signal but no lock on this damn thing,
<Zinn> chromerium: Please watch your language.
<chromerium> @_@
<chromerium> lol
<chromerium> you yanks and yer swearwords ;)
<chromerium> so one of the tuners can't seem to get a lock on some channels, is there a way to force it to use the other tuner for those channels?
<chromerium> crikey
<chromerium> this is taking a long time
<chromerium> haha, your swearbot doesn't recognise crikey. Thats a horribly offensive word!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<superm1> ;)
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> I'll make him do dictionary lookup again, and he can yell at people for saying "passes"
<chromerium> don't forget fanny/
<chromerium> .
<chromerium> ugh someone was outside standing on their car horn for the past 5 minutes
<chromerium> felt like going down there and standing on them
<chromerium> well, dropping/reconfiguring the db fixed my problem
<chromerium> and mysteriously, rescanning etc lets me tune all the channels
<chromerium> I think it was the tune delay and a few other things I tweaked this time around
<chromerium> win!
<chromerium> ok, i can't get my head around lirc
<mazzomaz> hi there
<mazzomaz> can anybody help me to get my remote control work ?
<mazzomaz> The RC is an Hauppauge RC which was delivered with an WinTV-HVR-3000
<mazzomaz> Is it important to activate LIRC Support in Mythbuntu Control Centre?
<mazzomaz> My RC is working (tested by irw) but I can't use it in MythTV-Frontend
<rhpot1991> mazzomaz: you want to make sure you clicked the "generate dynamic button mappings" in MCC
<rhpot1991> otherwise you need to make the files in ~/.lirc yourself
<mazzomaz> So I have to configure /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf by myself, activate lirc-support and check the "generate dynamic button mappings" in MCC ?
<mazzomaz> rhpot1991,
<rhpot1991> mazzomaz: MCC will do all of that for you
<rhpot1991> if you have already done some then you can run mythbuntu-lirc-generator by hand
<rhpot1991> and it should generate the button mappings for you
<mazzomaz> rhpot1991, ok, thank you.
<mazzomaz> rhpot1991, when I use only MCC my RC still won't work even in irw
<mazzomaz> rhpot1991, i've changed /etc/lirc/lircd.conf as read on http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-4000#Remote_Control_Support
<mazzomaz> rhpot1991, oh ... now my device ist known as /dev/input/event6 and not as many restarts before as /dev/input/event5 ?!?!
<wsuetholz> Is there a wiki entry that will allow me to use the power button on my msmce/phillips remote to work..  The ones I've found so far don't work on 9.10...
<wsuetholz> At a minimum I want to xset dpms force off....
<chromerium> hey guys, while watching a video I find that if I save a bookmark and exit (internal player) then start watching again, keyboard controls stop working. Anyone seen that?
<chromerium> I can work around, using the mouse scrollwheel to zip to the end, then it exits and keyboard works again
<iamlindoro> chromerium: That's a focus issue between Qt and MythUI widgets
<iamlindoro> alt-tab si the workaround, and it's fixed in trunk
<chromerium> ah cool
<iamlindoro> Which will be .23 in about 60 days
<chromerium> hmm, alt-tab isnt working for me, but i have nothing else to tab to :)
<iamlindoro> yeah, might need to have something else open
<chromerium> no biggie
<chromerium> I just need to get lirc working now and I've got my ideal media center
<chromerium> and I need to retrain the wife
<iamlindoro> the latter being the one likely to take the most time
<chromerium> haha indeed
<chromerium> mythtv is pretty awesome though, much better overall than OSX+EyeTV+Quicktime at least for my use cases
<chromerium> just kinda fiddly to set up :)
<iamlindoro> With any luck the setup will improve in the next year or so
<chromerium> that'd be nice
<chromerium> i noticed in the video source editor, you could still access some controls that were no longer on screen when setting up the EIT
<chromerium> so, i see this: [   23.566850] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/input/input9
<chromerium> but /dev/input/event9 doesn't generate events
<chromerium> and the device node in /dev/input/by-path doesn't exist
<chromerium> something is borken
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-31
<br14> hello
<br14> I'm trying to install mythbuntu on a system with a pvr150, ivtv seems to be detecting the wrong chip type in my card, and is loading a firmware that errors with "Encoder mailbox not found"
<br14> I'm not sure where to go from here
<mazzomaz> hi
<mazzomaz> When I run "sudo lircd" my RC isn't working - When I run it with "sudo lircd --driver=dev/input --device=/dev/input/event6" the RC is working fine :-/
<mazzomaz> What I have to change that Lirc starts without any parameters ?
<rhpot1991> mazzomaz: /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<rhpot1991> REMOTE_DEVICE
<mcastles> hey, can anyone tell me if I need to run mythwelcome as sudo so that the shutdown works?
<mcastles> when I say the shutdown, I mean the shutdown button when going to the menu
<mazzomaz> rhpot1991, i've changed /etc/lib/hardware.conf to REMOTE_DRIVER="devinput" and REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event6" - I think this is correct, isn't it ?
<mazzomaz> i mean /etc/lirc/hardware.conf .. ;)
<chromerium> rhpot1991: you should be able to cat the event device for your IR receiver and see crap when pressing buttons, right?
<mcastles_> does anyone use the shutdown button in the menu of mythwelcome?
<wertwert1984> hi please help i'm tring to compile redbutton browser on ubuntu 9.10 but what ever i try i get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [rb-browser] Error 1
<wertwert1984> and this is the full commandline output http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m318a5318
<wertwert1984> oh sorry that is mythbuntu 9.10 i'm on i have installed all the lib needed but it wont work :(
<Fleck> hey - can anyone give me config options for mythtv used in mythbuntu?
<superm1> Fleck, you can see them by apt-get source mythtv and look at debian/rules
<superm1> or look at myth{frontend,backend} --version
<superm1> and it tells you what options were turned on at build time
<Fleck> nice, maybe i can use rule file to auto compile mythtv?
<Fleck> well - i like mythtv that comes with mythbuntu but i need one patch...
<Fleck> so i am trying to compile
<superm1> Fleck, you can follow the build information at mythbuntu.org
<superm1> to run a local instance of auto-builds
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/cheatsheet
<superm1> that's your best bet
<Shadow__X> superm1: is there a way to get motd worfking on mythtv .22
<superm1> Shadow__X, you mean mythtv-status?
<Shadow__X> yes
<darthanubis> and is it possible to get mythweb rss to work?
<superm1> Shadow__X, enable the auto-builds and testing ppa and it should work
<superm1> the one from lucid was backporte to testing
<superm1> i dunno about mythweb rss even being broke
<darthanubis> Fatal error: require() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'modules/_shared/tmpl/rss/header.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/_errors/unknown_module.php on line 23
<darthanubis> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/_errors/unknown_module.php, line 23:
<darthanubis> require(modules/_shared/tmpl/rss/header.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory
<darthanubis> I use the autobuilds repo
<superm1> seems like a bug
<darthanubis> ah
<Fleck> superm1 the command was debian/rules build
<superm1> Fleck, you are really best off just kicking it off to a personal PPA
<superm1> you won't clutter your system then with build-depends
<superm1> otherwise, it's actually dpkg-buildpackage
<superm1> or debuild
<Fleck> superm1 yeah but ppa doesn't have patch i need
<superm1> Fleck, yeah i'm saying run auto builds source package build locally but add your patch
<Fleck> superm1 http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7481
<darthanubis> *** Problem in mythweb The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<Fleck> well that's what i am doing now ;)
<Fleck> added ppa, downloaded sources, added patch and now compiling
<superm1> okay well what i was getting at was a little more in depth i guess
<superm1> darthanubis, oh we might be missing a special apport rule for that right now to allow autobuilds bugs to be filed
<superm1> just file it against the mythbuntu project
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> ty
<superm1> and mention that you couldnt use ubuntu-bug to file it
<darthanubis> ok
<superm1> i just committed something for future builds that should allow ubuntu-bug to be used on mythplugins and myththemes too
<aclose> anyone know if there is/was a default passwd used for mysql in 8.10?
<aclose> myth is accessing the db fine, but i can't :)
<superm1> aclose, no default password is ever used
<superm1> it's random
<superm1> it's in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<aclose> oh, so i can pull it outta there to run a manual backup?
<aclose> doh, stupid typo
<aclose> stupid me
<aclose> thx superm1 :)
<Shadow__X> superm1: i installed and updated to auto builds so i just reinstall mythtv status again
<superm1> Shadow__X, you need to enable -testing too from auto-builds
<superm1> but yes
<superm1> if you didn't, then you can go to mcc to do so
<Shadow__X> mcc?
<superm1> !mcc
<Zinn> Mythbuntu Control Centre, one of the biggest advantages of Mythbuntu.  You can configure a lot of normally complex tasks from one location.  You can find it in your System menu after installing Mythbuntu.
<Shadow__X> why the testing build i chose the fixes branch?
<superm1> testing is where we put the updated mythtv-status
<superm1> the fixes branch is where the updated mythtv builds to work with it live
<Shadow__X> hmm but if i goto testing will that give me trunk builds or fixes still
<superm1> fixes
<darthanubis> launch[ad is broken
<darthanubis> sigh
<darthanubis> I'll try later
<Shadow__X> thanks superm1
<mechcozmo> hello, i'm getting a black screen upon auto-login
<mechcozmo> hello, i'm getting a black/blank screen upon auto-login after installing nVidea drivers
<bobbies> quick question, in mythbuntu 9.10 where do I control samba settings? In Ubuntu 9.10 there is a right click menu that isn't there in mythbuntu
<bobbies> Also is there a know problem with 9.10 RC and the PVR-150 card?
<Makr1> Getting ready for a new install.  I think I read there is no LIVE CD available for a pre-check.  Is this true?
<Makr1> I have a target computer that has WIN XP installed.  When I install Mythbuntu, will I be prompted to just blow away the whole harddrive and replace with Mythbunto or do I have to wipe the drive first?
<Fleck> did make clean, now trying one more time
<Fleck> wow make complete ;)
<Fleck> wondering... will it work? ;)
<elmojo> Fleck: it compiled that fast?
<Fleck> yeah ;)
<elmojo> Fleck: doesn't sound right or you got a supercomputer
<elmojo> Fleck: did it build a .deb package?
<Fleck> well i used -j3 andAMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<Fleck> no not yet ;)
<elmojo> Fleck: it's probably worth the effort to know how to build your own packages since many people run patched versions out of necessity
<Fleck> i know how ;)
<Fleck> just whant to try it out
<Fleck> but i know that there was mythfronted.real so mythfrontend was some kind of scripts
<Fleck> now i need to find that script in packages
<elmojo> Fleck: I figured the whole process should have been pretty automated and at the end just run dpkg -i to install the newly created packages
<Fleck> yeah but my packages overwrites mythfronted script
<Fleck> updateing auto-apt will find out where it was :)
<yu210148> Hi all, I'm getting "UPnpMedia: BuildMediaMap - NoVideoStartUpDir set skipping scan" when I start mythbackend on my master DB server and (I think) consequently when I fireup the frontend/slavebackend machine and try to media library-->watch videos I'm getting 'No files found'.
<yu210148> I've got the video directory configured as ~/myth/videos
<yu210148> and a test video file in there
<yu210148> It's a dir on the master back end shared via NFS
<yu210148> any idea why mythVideo can't see it?
<yu210148> or is there something simple I'm missing?
<yu210148> I'm pretty sure it's because the video isn't in the database as something playable but I'm not sure how to get it into the database.
<yu210148> It could be that the video type isn't supported but it's a standard xvid avi with mp3 audio.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-01
<yu210148> Humm.... just did tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log and it's complaining about no upnp backends found
<yu210148> ...installing gnupnp as a backend...
<yu210148> nope, same message when starting mythbackend
<yu210148> perhaps a firewall issue...
<yu210148> anyone know what port I need to open for upnp in the master backend's firewall?
<yu210148> or am I completely barking up the wrong tree?
<yu210148> nevermind, clearly it's not a firewall issue.
<yu210148> it's the local machine that's complaining about not finding a video start up directory
<yu210148> not the slave
<yu210148> and I tried it with the firewall down and still getting the same message from mythtvbackend
<Hotmanta> Hotmanta
<Hotmanta> hello
<Hotmanta> Testing anyone there?
<iamlindoro> yes, we can all hear you, and now you are bound to be taken extremely seriously
<Hotmanta> good, just testing empathy client works properly with IRC, thanks for the reply.
<x_> installed mythbuntu on second harddrive via, online install and it does not boot.
<mcastles> where does mythbuntu control center set x11vnc to startup? I want to modify it to use a lower bid depth and resolution
<greg________> Hi guys would anyone be able to help me with lirc..... i want to use a microsoft media centre usb ir receiver (phillips ehome) with a hauppage nova t remote
<DartmanX> i just installed and rebooted, but only get a blank "crisscross" screen when mythfrontend tries start
<DartmanX> I didnt have network connectivity when I installed, I chose nvidia proprietary driver on setup
<DartmanX> okay, update, I guess its just a problem with mythfrontend not wanting to start, eventually I get the desktop and muthbuntu control center starts up
<DartmanX> is there an automated tool to set up WPA wireless networking?
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all..
<noaXess_kubuntu> have enabled autobuilds from mythbuntu, since i have upgraded to the newest 0.22 version, forward jumping while watching a recorded show is very slow..
<darthanubis> Launchpad is broken for me. Can't file pug against mythweb/mythbuntu rss broken on record page.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/502129
<darthanubis> had some help filing it
<aclose> good morning (in US/Central) and Happy New Year :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> same from switzerland.. :)
<gwillakers> how do I enable the mythweb remote control in mythbuntu 9.10??
<foxbuntu>  /join #ubuntu-mythtv-dv
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu fails
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, big time
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-02
<DartmanX> do i have to run a command for the frontend to see the videos? the directory is configured in setup
<rhpot1991> DartmanX: hit m to bring up menu, then "scan for changes"
<rhpot1991> while in your video collection
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, actually it scans for changes everytime you enter videos now
<iamlindoro> news to me
<iamlindoro> you'd think I would have had to write that kind of thing
<iamlindoro> more likely you just have file browse mode one :)
<chickens> in mythbuntu what is the username and password for the live cd? Trying to get nvidia drivers working and cant seem to find it anywhere. Thanks.
<chickens> well, that was plain stupid of me -- username is ubuntu and password is null.
<foxbuntu> iamlindoro, ah, well I just saw it do it, so assumed you had done it
<foxbuntu> iamlindoro, nevermind me then....
<chrome> hey anyone know of a script to automatically download nzb files from an rss feed?
<chrome> i have hellanzb working great, just want something to plug the gap :)
<chrome> torrentwatch will do it maybe
<bobobob> i cant seem to get the video manager to scan for new shows since I updated from 8.10 to 9.10.  When I go into Video Manager it only shows the old information, the old one would refresh before listing shows.
<bobobob> nvm...found it...LOL
<bobobob> wow, I am having several situations where during the updates things moved their home and now I have a old version and a new version...:(
<bobobob> causing some interesting problems
<bobobob> for instance...I can now play my files using mplayer from the terminal, but I it won't work in FE....the video manager is finding the files just fine...
<bobobob> the video player settings are:mplayer -fs -quiet -cache 50000 -zoom -vo xv %s
<bobobob> when I try to play from mplayer it just locks up until I go kill the mplayer process
<bobobob> es
<bobobob> any ideas?
<bobobob> okay...wonder why mplayer -fs -quiet -cache 50000 -zoom -vo xv %s doesn't work in terminal anymore :(
<darthanubis> superm1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/502129
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, you will want to provide the output of: apt-cache policy mythweb on that bug as well
<TreyB> Does anyone know if a 0.22.x FE can talk to a 0.20.x BE, or has the protocol/database diverged too much?
<iamlindoro> Myth frontends and backends must always be of identical version
<TreyB> I suspected as much.  I make the same requirement for the code I write at work, but I thought I'd ask.
<jac1d> Good evneing all
<jac1d> I recently got a Command-IR unit and am trying to install it with Mythbuntu 64 bit, does anyone here have experience with the command IR units?
<foxbuntu> jac1d, I have used them in the past
<foxbuntu> jac1d, I beta tested the command IR mini for the company that builds them
<foxbuntu> jac1d, what seems to be the issue?
<jac1d> Hi
<jac1d> I can't seem to get it to appear in dmesg and it has a red light on the front
<jac1d> I found this thread http://www.commandir.com/content/view/65/85/ and they talk about running lircd by hand to test it, which I have done, and it goes green (for a bit) but irw still gives me nothing with a hauppauge remote
<jac1d> I added a PCI USB card as well, as there was some discussion about on board USB being an issue, but that hasn't helped either.  I'm downloading the 32 bit ISO now to see if that is of any use
<jac1d> hmm following their troubleshooting which I just found, with the PCI card it does appear to be up although I can't get irw to say anything... going to double check the lircd.conf entrie
<jac1d> Epic fail on a brand new 32 bit mythbuntu install... first reboot post install (e.g. finishing menus/removing CD) and the video driver appears to not be working for my Nvidia 9400, console flashing and looping
<foxbuntu> jac1d, did you enable the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<jac1d> foxbuntu: yes
<jac1d> foxbuntu: I removed the xorg.conf file and was able to get to a desktop but am really quite frustrated, although that is mostly aimed at the non-functioning IR unit
<foxbuntu> jac1d, not sure what your issue with xorg was then, there is not really any issues swapping between x32 and x64 mythbuntu, I use both
<foxbuntu> with the same video card in two separate systems
<foxbuntu> (not our 9400, but equal cards between my two systems)
<jac1d> foxbuntu: I have no idea either, but tonight has been a total disaster
<foxbuntu> jac1d, you'll have that...Im fighting a tuner issue atm too... :(
<jac1d> I started out with a working x64 system that I'd spent hours tweaking and getting everythign working and couldn't get the IR to work, so per the limited forum postings I could find I recerted to x32 and now I don't even have accelerated video
<jac1d> yes, been using myth for 7 years now, but haven't had a steamer like this in a while
<jac1d> The command IR unit appears to be there (when I use the PCI add on USB card) but irw gives me nothing on the console...  the light codes seem correct on the unit as far as I can tell, but irw sees nothing
<foxbuntu> jac1d, thats too bad, I dont use IR anymore for similar fights quite awhile ago, (nothing specific to the command IR)
<jac1d> I have no option, my provider is iptv so set top only
<foxbuntu> jac1d, irw only will output info if the codes it recieves match the remote codes in your lircd.conf
<foxbuntu> jac1d, oh I run STBs as well, but I run my analog cable STB via serial, and the HD ones via firewire
<jac1d> yes, but I'm using the stock hauppauge config and two different hauppauge remotes (pvr-150 and hvr-1600)
<jac1d> sadly my stb only has usb and it is disabled by the telco
<foxbuntu> figures...
<jac1d> so as far as I know, both remotes codes are correct, they are the most common pvr remotes out there, I've been using them for 7 years...
<foxbuntu> jac1d, on those remotes (at least the pvr-150, iirc they are just stock Win MCE remotes no?
<jac1d> no, not that I know of
<jac1d> the pvr-x50 remotes were unique to hauppauge
<jac1d> I believe
<foxbuntu> its a little silver peanut shaped thing?
<foxbuntu> (maybe black)
<foxbuntu> perhaps I am wrong on that...
<foxbuntu> too many remotes floating around up there...
<jac1d> foxbuntu: I've got the original grey one and the dog bone shaped one, I'll find a link
<foxbuntu> jac1d, yeah, I thought so, I run the same remote today
<foxbuntu> I used to run allot of PVR-150s
<foxbuntu> but mine is Win MCE
<foxbuntu> got the little window logo in the middle and all
<foxbuntu> (in the larger square button)
<jac1d> foxbuntu: Definitely not the same as mine, these are not mce
<jac1d> foxbuntu: icing the night I can't find a bloody photo!
<foxbuntu> jac1d, like this?
<foxbuntu> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Image:Pvr350.jpg
<jac1d> foxbuntu: Yes, I have one of those too, that is the newer one
<jac1d> that doesn't work either, same thing, appears to be read, I get red then green lights on the command ir unit, but irw stays silent
<foxbuntu> jac1d, any of these? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<jac1d> nope, although I have a nice HP MCE remote sitting here too that I intend to use as my master when I get everything working
<foxbuntu> jac1d, this one specificly: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Image:Mce-hauppauge.jpg
<jac1d> foxbuntu: Nope.  Maybe I should try the MCE file and see if it works...
<foxbuntu> jac1d, I have been running that very remote since I built my first system, I have tried several others but keep coming back to that one
<foxbuntu> jac1d, cant hurt any to add the "include"
<jac1d> oh just add it, don't replace the other?
<jac1d> do you know the path to the MCE file?
<foxbuntu> jac1d, yeah...let me get it
<jac1d> This one?  /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<foxbuntu> include "/usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb"
<foxbuntu> put that line in lircd.conf
<jac1d> foxbuntu: Well I'll be, that one seems to work
<foxbuntu> jac1d, thought it might ;)
<jac1d> foxbuntu: With the HP remote mind you, not the Hauppauge ones
<jac1d> foxbuntu: But that is fine, I didn't intend to use the Hauppauge ones
<foxbuntu> jac1d, the Win MCE remote is the most recycled one out there...
<jac1d> foxbuntu: Was only trying them as they seemed to be the most universally supported over the years... thats a bit of a shocka that they didn't work out of the box
<jac1d> foxbuntu: now the ugly bit, can I make it control my STB...
<foxbuntu> jac1d, as long as you have ir codes to send to the STB...you should be good
<jac1d> foxbuntu: http://lircconfig.commandir.com/lircd.conf/?viewremote=852 I think
<foxbuntu> jac1d, its the sae theory behind irw, as long as the remote codes are in the lircd.conf for irsend to use
<foxbuntu> jac1d, paste that whole thing in your lircd.conf (or make an add on file is what I would do)
<foxbuntu> ...and include it like the mce remote
<jac1d> foxbuntu: done... now how to call it... since I have to specify which transmitter...
<foxbuntu> jac1d, thats on the commandir site somewhere
<foxbuntu> they tell you how to test it
<jac1d> yes, just poking around there... talking about special lircd.conf for their stuff
<jac1d> just dl'd it
<foxbuntu> just be sure to tack that mce line onto theirs
<jac1d> foxbuntu: added separate includes for both, I assume that is ok?
<foxbuntu> yup
<jac1d> well here goes nothing, just wired it up
<jac1d> hmm got a whole lot of red lights flashing
<foxbuntu> not sure if thats progress or not
<jac1d> weird I get 6 red then 1 green on light B
<jac1d> and a single flash over port 1... so it seems to know I want to use port 1 but I'd say something serious is wrong...
<jac1d> foxbuntu: thanks for your help tonight, calling it quits for now I think
<noaXess> hello
<noaXess> have enabled autobuilds from mythbuntu, since i have upgraded to the newest 0.22 version, forward jumping while watching a recorded show is very slow..
<noaXess> alse reverse jumping..
<Reid> Having issues with display, it's off center, I can't adjust from hardware, any ideas?
<noaXess_kubuntu> have enabled autobuilds from mythbuntu, since i have upgraded to the newest 0.22 version, forward jumping while watching a recorded show is very slow..
<Hilikus> how do i change the mythweb password without using mythbuntu-control-center
<darthanubis> Hilikus, dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<Hilikus> why does it get changed everty time i update???
<darthanubis> idk
<Hilikus> is there some way to have the mythtv autobuilds repos but not daily but meaningful changes?
<Hilikus> only
<superm1> Hilikus, there is no way to differentiate between changes upstream makes
<superm1> if there is a change to -fixes, everything is rebuilt
<superm1> if its not changed in -fixes, nothing is built that day
<Hilikus> mmm ok, i see
<superm1> its a matter of opinion what's meaningful too
<superm1> so unless you've got some AI to share to help the computer determine .... :)
<Hilikus> hehe
<Hilikus> no, i mean, changes made by humans, not just nightly automatic builds
<superm1> Oh, yeah that's already going on
<superm1> if there isn't a change made upstream on -fixes, the build won't run
<Hilikus> so those changes upstream are not just automatic snapshots
<superm1> right
<superm1> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/timeline
<superm1> search for something called release-0-22-fixes on that page
<superm1> and you can see exactly what's changed
<Hilikus> cool!
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<superm1> i'll add some of this to the autobuilds-faq
<superm1> np
<Hilikus> do you know why whenever i update with autobuilds my mythweb password gets changed?
<Hilikus> it always gets changed
<superm1> how'd you originally set it?
<Hilikus> i think it was with dpkg
<Hilikus> i dont really remember
<superm1> well it's possible there is a bug
<noaXess_kubuntu> since i have upgraded to the newest 0.22 version, forward jumping while watching a recorded show is very slow..
<superm1> but it probably matters how you originally did the setting of it for why it's breaking
<superm1> if you run dpkg-reconfigure mythweb, does it break again?
<superm1> noaXess_kubuntu, are you maybe missing a closed source driver?
<superm1> or did you perhaps pick a bad video playback deinterlacer
<Hilikus> superm1: yes, i just did it 1 hour ago with dpkg and now i updated 2 minutes ago and it stopped working
<superm1> Hilikus, you did an install with dpkg, or you did a dpkg-reconfigure (with that command)?
<Hilikus> i did it once with MCC
<superm1> Hilikus, okay so it's possible there is an mcc bug
<superm1> can you please do it with that command and see if it fails?
<Hilikus> with reconfigure?
<superm1> that exact command i listed
<Hilikus> thats the one i did 1 hour ago and it already failed
<superm1> Oh
<Hilikus> <darthanubis> Hilikus, dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<superm1> hm
<superm1> then something is wrong with the logic there in /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythweb.postinst
<Hilikus> i'll check that up
<Hilikus> thanks agsain
<superm1> okay FAQ updated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-03
<sean_> used to use windows 6 years ago, fumbled with matching os's with disks, periodic crash and reinstalls then discovered linux...trying all I settled into Ubuntu
<sean_> found Mythbuntu and love it
<sean_> got a backend installed, and a remote front end
<sean_> recordings work but no music or videos
<sean_> on my frontend though music setting was smb://cyberanus/music
<sean_> cyberanus being the server 192.168.1.46 and /music being /var/lib/mythtv/music
<sean_> there is a share on the server that i can see on a ubuntu for music
<iamlindoro> You can't use smb links as file locations in myth, you need to mount it and point it at the mountpoint
<sean_> on my frontend I have no network capibility
<sean_> in my fstab
<sean_> this is in my fstab 192.168.1.46:/var/lib/mythtv/music /mnt/music nfs
<sean_> I know it's not really a mythtv problem
<sean_> mount.nfs: mount point /mnt/music does not exist
<superm1> sean_, you are trying to mount it at /mnt/music
<superm1> you need to either 1) make /mnt/music 2) mount it elsewhere
 * hipitihop waves happy new year to all residents
<hipitihop> Probably the wrong medium to report but I get the following error from mythweb when I hist the search button in listings: "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 82 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/translate.php on line 142"
<ahughes> hey guys, I just got 9.10 and I can't find gpartition on the live cd... is it hidden some place? I want to setup dual boot.
<sean_> nfs file share for remote frontend
<sean_> backend is locatated at 192.168.1.46 named cyberanus
<sean_> /var/lib/mythtv/music is shared on server
<sean_> now I need to connect from my backend on 192.168.1.43 named seans-desktop
<sean_> what should my fstab entry look like?
<sean_> on my frontend
<sean_> i guess 192.168.1.46:/var/lib/mythtv/music /var/lib/mythtv/music nfs
<sean_> this to me would replace the address of /var/lib/mythtv/music on my frontend
<sean_> with the files on the backend
<sean_> mythtv frontend see's the music and videos but can't load them
<DickesC> hey there. is there a way to get the mythvidexport.py script (http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6680) to work in mythbuntu 9.10?
<sean_> i think you just copy and run
<DickesC> doesnt work ;) used version 12, because i'm not using trunk. doesn't even work on the command line.
<sean_> /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts
<sean_> chown it
<DickesC> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m607d0462
<sean_> sorry i don't know what im talking about.
<DickesC> but maybe you know a simple way of moving recordings to the video directory? no scanning for metadata, just moving the recordings and changing the filename?
<sean_> im 2 yrs in and still kinda new at the tweaking part
<sean_> ive got a backend and remote frontend
<DickesC> :)
<sean_> no music or video because i can't point the the shared music and video on the backend
<sean_> from my frontend
<sean_> fstab issue i guess
<sean_> as for moving recordings
<DickesC> isnt that easy in mythbuntu 9.10? my notebook works as remote frontend, getting videos from the external harddrive at the backend computer.
<sean_> last install i did I had to archive files to a directory...sent it to a node for holding...reinstalled...copied to fresh install ad imported
<sean_> i have 9.10 and am still having problems...did i undo a default setting trying to set it up
<sean_> backend is locatated at 192.168.1.46 named cyberanus
<sean_> /var/lib/mythtv/music is shared on server
<sean_>  now I need to connect from my backend on 192.168.1.43 named seans-desktop
<sean_> 192.168.1.46:/var/lib/mythtv/music /var/lib/mythtv/music nfs
<sean_> my fstab entry
<olejl> sean_: this is what my fstab entry looks like: 192.168.0.3:/media/pictures	/media/pictures	nfs	rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<sean_> so the myth-frontend setup string is simply /media/pictures
<sean_> hate to be a butthead...how do i restart network mythbuntu 9.10 without restarting
<seandiddy> mount -a
<seandiddy> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.46:/var/lib/mythtv/music
<bcgrown> !help lirc
<Zinn> !help lirc For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bcgrown> Has anybody made lirc+mythfrontend play nice with suspend/resume?  If I manually "sudo pm-suspend" and then resume and start mythfrontend, everything works fine.  If I allow mythwelcome to suspend the pc (with the command "sudo pm-suspend"),  then when I wake up, mythfrontend won't respond to the remote.
<bcgrown> In both cases, mythfrontend is started from a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d with a "DISPLAY=:0.0 sudo -u dave mythfrontend & >/dev/null" command
<bcgrown> I get this error: 2010-01-03 11:01:11.854 LIRC, Error: Failed to read config file '/home/mythtv/.lircrc' in /var/log/pm-suspend.log,  but only when the suspend is done by MythWelcome, not if I do it manually.
<bcgrown> Any takers?
<DHR> how does one shut down the backend on an upstart-based system (ubuntu 9.10)?  The old way (/etc/init.d/mythbackend stop) no longer works.
<rhpot1991> DHR the old way should still work
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<rhpot1991> sudo stop mythtv-backend is how you do it in upstart
<DHR> rhpot1991: thanks
<DHR> stop mythtv-backend
<Reid> hey, is it possible to burn a dvd that holds more than 2hrs of video AND play on a normal dvd player?
<Reid> I'm ripping a tv series and i made one dvd last night, it seems like it works normal on my dvd player but everywhere online says more than 2 hrs isn't possible.
<Reid> I don't have the remote control for my dvd player so I can't check each episode, but the dvd menu comes up and the first episode plays, each episode is 22mins and I've got 23 episodes on 1 dvd.
<MistStlkr> anyone have luck setting up an NES emulator under mythgame?
<bcgrown> MistStlkr, haven't tried setting it up with mythgame, but zsnes works well otherwise
<MistStlkr> zsnes runs nes roms also?
<MistStlkr> Someone suggested Mednafen, but it says the .nes files are an unsupported format
<bcgrown> oh brain fart, i forgot it was SNES
<MistStlkr> no worries... snes is the next project, I'll keep zsnes in mind, thanks
<MistStlkr> meh. going to give fceux a try for the NES side of things.  thanks for the SNES suggestion
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-28
<AussieFel> hey .. i have a avermedia tv volar (USB TV Card). On the LinuxTV site it says that it's compatible with linux "out of the box" what does that mean exactly?>
<AussieFel> will it work with a linux app "TVTime"?
<AussieFel> welcome SteveGoodey
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-29
<AussieFello> hi..
<AussieFello> is mythtv only a gnome thing? or can i run it on kubuntu without much extra hassle?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-30
<dmfrey> trying to install mythbuntu on a ECS Liva X2 and I can't get the liveUSB or liveDVD to get past the spinning icon after it just boots up. Any ideas?
<dmfrey> I can't get to the installer screens
<dmfrey> UEFI issue?  Same happens in UEFI or Legacy
<dmfrey> SecureBoot is disabled in the bios
<dmfrey> actually, it looks like i needed to also keep secureboot enabled on this unit
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-01
<jarnos> If you make a secondary backend, can you use the backend, if the primary backend is off?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-02
<jarnos> Ctrl-Esc tries to start xfce4-popup-menu in 14.04.3, but there is no such menu available.
